# سؤال عاوز اجابته من nfpa



## fayek9 (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ....هل يوجد فى NFPA ما يربط بين مساحة المبانى الادارية أو assembly occupancy وضرورة استخدام اسبرنكلر سيستم بالنسبة لهذه المساحة .... لتوضيح المطلوب لو عندى مبنى مكاتب مساحة الدور 1000 متر مربع هل يوجد فى الكود ما يلزم استخدام نظام اسبرنكلر فى هذه المساحة أو غيرها من عدمه

وجدت فى NFPA 101 جدول خاص ولكنه مرتبط بعدد الشاغلين وليس المساحة 

ولكم جزيل الشكر مبدئيا


----------



## fayek9 (21 مايو 2013)

فى انتظار الردود ياشباب حتى لو من الكود المصرى


----------



## toktok66 (21 مايو 2013)

بصراحه انا متاكد انها موجوده بس انت لازم تقرأ chapter 38 & 39 في الكود السابق ذكره بتركيز والتوجه الى الاجزاء والاكواد المذكوره به - الموضوع كبير وعاوز شويه وقت حلويين القصه مش قصه جدول على السريع لاني قابلتني قبل كده نفس الاشكاليه في مشروع مستشفى وطلب وفضل يلف ويدور و يحولني من مكان لمكان وفي الاخر لقيت نفسي رايح على nfpa 13 والتزمت بيه 

غير لو اني مش فاهم سؤالك كويس-- ربنا يقويك وتلاقي طلبك


----------



## fayek9 (21 مايو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه انا متاكد انها موجوده بس انت لازم تقرأ chapter 38 & 39 في الكود السابق ذكره بتركيز والتوجه الى الاجزاء والاكواد المذكوره به - الموضوع كبير وعاوز شويه وقت حلويين القصه مش قصه جدول على السريع لاني قابلتني قبل كده نفس الاشكاليه في مشروع مستشفى وطلب وفضل يلف ويدور و يحولني من مكان لمكان وفي الاخر لقيت نفسي رايح على nfpa 13 والتزمت بيه
> 
> غير لو اني مش فاهم سؤالك كويس-- ربنا يقويك وتلاقي طلبك


شكرا لردك الموضوع زى مانت بتقول عمال ألف ودوور الموضوع موجود بس ب criteria مختلفة والمطلوب بالظبط انا عاوز لما اخد قرار الاسبرنكلر فى مكان ما يكون هذا القرار مبنى على كود أو حتى local regulation عشان تبقى وثيقة فى المشروع


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2013)

7-3.2.3 New Assembly Occupancies.
Buildings containing assembly occupancies with occupant loads of more than 300 shall be protected by an approved, supervised automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 9.7 of NFPA 101 as follows (see also 12.1.6, 12.2.6, 12.3.2, and 12.3.6 of NFPA 101):
(1) Throughout the story containing the assembly occupancy
(2) Throughout all stories below the story containing the assembly occupancy
(3) In the case of an assembly occupancy located below the level of exit discharge, throughout all stories intervening between that story and the level of exit discharge, including the level of exit discharge
Exception No. 1: This requirement shall not apply to assembly occupancies used primarily for worship with fixed seating and not part of a mixed occupancy. (See 6.1.14 of NFPA 101.)
Exception No. 2*: This requirement shall not apply to assembly occupancies consisting of a single multipurpose room of less than 12,000 ft2 (1100 m2) that are not used for exhibition or display and are not part of a mixed occupancy.
Exception No. 3: This requirement shall not apply to gymnasiums, skating rinks, and swimming pools used exclusively for participant sports with no audience facilities for more than 300 persons.
Exception No. 4: In stadia and arenas, sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted over the floor area used for contest, performance, or entertainment; over the seating areas; and over open-air concourses where an approved engineering analysis substantiates the ineffectiveness of the sprinkler protection due to building height and combustible loading.
Exception No. 5: In unenclosed stadia and arenas, sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted in the following areas:
(a) Press boxes less than 1000 ft2 (93 m2)


----------



## toktok66 (21 مايو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> شكرا لردك الموضوع زى مانت* بتقول عمال ألف ودوور * الموضوع موجود بس ب criteria مختلفة والمطلوب بالظبط انا عاوز لما اخد قرار الاسبرنكلر فى مكان ما يكون هذا القرار مبنى على كود أو حتى local regulation عشان تبقى وثيقة فى المشروع


ابدا يا مهندسي الفاضل انا قصدت بكلامي ان الكود بيلف ويدور وينقلك من مكان لمكان ويدوخك ويدوخني معاه لغايه ماتوصل لهدفك وعلشان تثبت ده من الكود انت عاوزلك حوالي 10 ورقات من من شباتر مختلفه لان كل ورقه نقله للورقه اللي بعدها


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2013)

(b)	Storage facilities less than 1000 ft2 (93 m2) if enclosed with not less than 1-hour fire resistance-rated construction
(c)	Enclosed areas underneath grandstands that comply with 31-5.5 (101:12.3.5)


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2013)

7-3.2.4 Existing Assembly Occupancies.
Any assembly occupancy used or capable of being used for exhibition or display purposes shall be protected throughout by an approved automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 9.7 of NFPA 101 where the exhibition or display area exceeds 15,000 ft2 (1400 m2).
Exception No. 1: In stadia and arenas, sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted over the floor area used for contest, performance, or entertainment, over the seating areas, and over open-air concourses where an approved engineering analysis substantiates the ineffectiveness of the sprinkler protection due to building height and combustible loading.
Exception No. 2: In unenclosed stadia and arenas, sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted in the following areas:
(a)	Press boxes less than 1000 ft2 (93 m2)
(b)	Storage facilities less than 1000 ft2 (93 m2) where enclosed with not less than 1-hour fire resistance-rated construction
(c)	Enclosed areas underneath grandstands that comply with 31-6.5 (101:13.3.5.1)


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2013)

Table 4-5.2 Occupant Load Factor


Use	ft2† (per person)	m2† (per person)	
Assembly Use 
Concentrated use, without fixed seating	7 net	0.65 net	
Less concentrated use, without fixed seating	15 net	1.4 net	
Bench-type seating	1 person/18 
linear in.	1 person/45.7
linear cm	
Fixed seating	Number of fixed seats	Number of fixed seats	
Waiting spaces	See 12.1.7.2 and 13.1.7.2 of NFPA 101.	See 12.1.7.2 and 13.1.7.2 of NFPA 101.	
Kitchens	100	9.3	
Library stack areas	100	9.3	
Library reading rooms	50 net	4.6 net	
Swimming pools	50 — of water surface	4.6 — of water surface	
Swimming pool decks	30	2.8	
Exercise rooms with equipment	50	4.6	
Exercise rooms without equipment	15	1.4	
Stages	15 net	1.4 net	
Lighting and access
catwalks, galleries,
gridirons	100 net	9.3 net	
Casinos and similar
gaming areas	11	1	
Skating rinks	50	4.6	
Educational Use 
Classrooms	20 net	1.9 net	
Shops, laboratories, vocational rooms	50 net	4.6 net	
Day-Care Use	35 net	3.3 net	
Health Care Use 
Inpatient treatment departments	240	22.3	
Sleeping departments	120	11.1	
Detention and Correctional Use	120	11.1	
Residential Use 
Hotels and dormitories	200	18.6	
Apartment buildings	200	18.6	
Board and care, large	200	18.6	
Industrial Use 
General and high
hazard industrial	100	9.3	
Special purpose
industrial	NA‡	NA‡	
Business Use	100	9.3	
Storage Use (other than mercantile storerooms)	NA‡	NA‡	
Mercantile Use 
Sales area on street
floor § ‡	30	2.8	
Sales area on two or more street floors ‡	40	3.7	
Sales area on floor below street floor ‡	30	2.8	
Sales area on floors above street floor ‡	60	5.6	
Floors or portions of floors used only for offices	See business use.	See business use.	
Floors or portions of floors used only for
storage, receiving, and shipping, and not open to general public	300	27.9	
Covered mall buildings	Per factors
applicable to use of space #	Per factors applicable to use of space #	
†All factors expressed in gross area unless marked “net”.
‡Not applicable. The occupant load shall be not less than the maximum probable number of occupants present at any time.
§For the purpose of determining occupant load in mercantile occupancies where, due to differences in grade of streets on different sides, two or more floors directly accessible from streets (not including alleys or similar back streets) exist, each such floor shall be considered a street floor. The occupant load factor shall be one person for each 40 ft2 (3.7 m2) of gross floor area of sales space.
‡In mercantile occupancies with no street floor, as defined in 2-1.158, but with access directly from the street by stairs or escalators, the principal floor at the point of entrance to the mercantile occupancy shall be considered the street floor.
#The portions of the covered mall, where considered a pedestrian way and not used as gross leasable area, shall not be assessed an occupant load based on Table 4-5.2. However, means of egress from a covered mall pedestrian way shall be provided for an occupant load determined by dividing the gross leasable area of the covered mall building (not including anchor stores) by the appropriate lowest whole number occupant load factor from Figure 4-5.2.
Each individual tenant space shall have means of egress to the outside or to the covered mall based on occupant loads figured by using the appropriate occupant load factor from Table 4-5.2.
Each individual anchor store shall have means of egress independent of the covered mall. (101:7.3.1.2)


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2013)

4-5 Occupant Load.
4-5.1
The total capacity of the means of egress for any story, balcony, tier, or other occupied space shall be sufficient for the occupant load thereof. (101:7.3.1.1)
4-5.2
The occupant load in any building or portion thereof shall be not less than the number of persons determined by dividing the floor area assigned to that use by the occupant load factor for that use as specified in Table 4-5.2. Where both gross and net area figures are given for the same occupancy, calculations shall be made by applying the gross area figure to the gross area of the portion of the building devoted to the use for which the gross area figure is specified and by applying the net area figure to the net area of the use for which the net area figure is specified. (101:7.3.1.2)


----------



## fayek9 (21 مايو 2013)

المهندس عبد العاطى شكرا جزيلا لدك وما ذكرت هو ما اعتمد عليه بالفعل ....ولكن كان اسؤالى عشان لو فى اجزاء اخرى فى الكود بتناقش الموضوع ده


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2013)

The occupant load in any building or portion thereof shall be not less than the number of persons determined by ​dividing the floor area assigned to that use by the occupant load factor for that use​


----------



## aati badri (21 مايو 2013)

From
NFPA 1


----------



## nofal (21 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس عبد العاطى شكرا جزيلا لدك وما ذكرت هو ما اعتمد عليه بالفعل ....ولكن كان اسؤالى عشان لو فى اجزاء اخرى فى الكود بتناقش الموضوع ده


صديقي فائق دي مداخلتك الاولى


fayek9 قال:


> .هل يوجد فى nfpa ما يربط بين مساحة المبانى الادارية أو assembly occupancy وضرورة استخدام اسبرنكلر سيستم بالنسبة لهذه المساحة .... لتوضيح المطلوب لو عندى مبنى مكاتب مساحة الدور 1000 متر مربع هل يوجد فى الكود ما يلزم استخدام نظام اسبرنكلر فى هذه المساحة أو غيرها من عدمه
> 
> وجدت فى ​nfpa 101​ جدول خاص ولكنه مرتبط بعدد الشاغلين وليس المساحة
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر مبد​



و دي مداخلتك الثانية


fayek9 قال:


> شكرا لردك الموضوع زى مانت بتقول عمال ألف ودوور الموضوع موجود بس ب criteria مختلفة والمطلوب بالظبط انا عاوز لما اخد قرار الاسبرنكلر فى مكان ما يكون هذا القرار مبنى على كود أو حتى local regulation عشان تبقى وثيقة فى المشروع​​


انا فهمت ان لديك جدول فقط من nfpa 101
وانك تبحث عن علاقة المساحة واستعمال الاسبرنكلر من الكود او اي كود
واتيت لك عن ما تبحث
صحيح انه في ظاهره مرتبط بعدد الشاغلين
ولكن من المداخلات الثانية مع الجدول الذي معك يمكنك ربطه بالمساحة​


----------



## fayek9 (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا مهندس عبد العاطى .... ولاكون أكثر وضوحا الحالة عندى مبنى مكاتب من دورين مساحة الدور 1300 متر واجمالى عدد الشاغلين 100 للدورين فأين أجد حالة مشابهة لهذه فى nfpa 101 وشكرا مره اخرى لدعمك


----------



## aati badri (22 مايو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا مهندس عبد العاطى .... ولاكون أكثر وضوحا الحالة عندى مبنى مكاتب من دورين مساحة الدور 1300 متر واجمالى عدد الشاغلين 100 للدورين فأين أجد حالة مشابهة لهذه فى nfpa 101 وشكرا مره اخرى لدعمك


with occupant loads of ​more than 300​ shall be protected by an approved
​nfpa 1

​


----------



## fayek9 (22 مايو 2013)

occupant load المفروض هو عد الشاغلين صح ؟ ولا انا فاهم غلط ؟ يعنى لو عدد الموظفين أكتر من 300 وجب استخدام الاطفاء التلقائى
لو فهمى مظبوط يبقى انا مش محتاج فى حالتى sprinkler system


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2013)

صح
لا
نعم


----------



## fayek9 (24 مايو 2013)

المهندس عبد العاطى جزاك الله خيرا يا صديقى ......أوجزت وانجزت


----------



## محمود عويضة (25 مايو 2013)

عدد الشاغلين (300) للدور أم لكامل المبنى ؟
أرجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيراَ


----------

